# VW Scirocco R Line vs BMW 1 Coupe Sport Plus Edition



## electric_cooper (Feb 28, 2008)

I think I have narrowed down my next car to the above two

I currently drive an Audi TT TFSI but need to change to a diesel and fancy a change rather than getting a TT TDI.

The criteria was pretty straight forward. Nice, coupe style appearance, sporty feel, economical to run and fun to drive.

I love the look of both of the above but can't separate them as they tick all the boxes. I am due to go and drive them both this weekend but want to get a feel for others opinions and experiences of them.

Very similar spec, price and age for the price range I'm looking at

So it's a vote to include pros and cons for both :driver:

VW Scirocco R Line (140 or 170 TDI)


BMW 1 Series Coupe Sport Plus Edition (118d or 120d)


:thumb:


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

BMW as i have already had a Scirocco LOL.


----------



## deano93tid (May 8, 2013)

120D  

Just brought myself a 325D a month or so back and I love it. Test drive both and make sure which ever you choose has all the extras you want before you buy it as they are very expensive and require much effort to retro fit after.

Not a fan of VW's either I think the price tag is too large for what they are.


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

I know we're this thread is going :lol:


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

VW for me ...


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

possul said:


> I know we're this thread is going :lol:


For a change its not going too :wave: , if it does i am getting out the












Oh and added a poll for the OP.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

^ in that case, Shaun, can we have another poll for who we reckon will get banned first?

I'm getting the popcorn ready :thumb:

I'm voting BMW, as the OP wants something both economical and FUN to drive. :thumb:


----------



## Method Man (Aug 28, 2009)

BMW for me.

VWs are poo imho and the service I have had from main VW dealers in different parts of the country has been consistently atrocious.


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

BMW purely on looks and IMO a much nicer car overall that a golf coupe


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

I went for the 1 series. But had the 123 as I didn't want the car to feel like a derv to much. 

The BMW did handle well


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Davemm said:


> I went for the 1 series. But had the 123 as I didn't want the car to feel like a derv to much.
> 
> The BMW did handle well


I've got the 120, but totally agree about the 123, as I ALMOST bought one (if it wasn't for the bloke ringing me on collection day to tell me he was having problems with starting the car) - 2 turbos ARE better than one :thumb:


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Rocco as I personally prefer it's looks. Not driven either so I can't vote based on that.


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Out of those two, BMW. The scirocco dash is based on a mk5 golf, which is very dated now.


----------



## Gary_LB (Jan 4, 2014)

BMW for me although I may be biased as I did have a 120d coupe.

It was a great mix of good fuel economy and performance and was fun to drive. The only reason I got rid of it was due to not doing enough mileage to run a diesel


----------



## GAVSY (Mar 19, 2013)

BMW for me, love the 1's, they look awesome!
A friends brother had a gorgeous Red Rocco from new and it started playing up at around 50k miles, he googled it and there were many suffering the same issues at 50-60k.
Can't say anything on what issues he had but he got shot of it.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Coh the voting is tight!

I voted for the VW as I prefer the interior, not keen on the exterior styling/design of either car

Best of luck with your search:car:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

The BMW 2 series(new name for 1 series coupe) will be out soon and drive the prices of the 1 series coupe down.

I voted the 1 series out of the two, but not sure I'd go with either.


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

Id say scirocco :thumb:.. Although I would say that cus iv got one and love it!  170 r line is a great spec.


----------



## silverblack (Jan 23, 2011)

Go on you know you want one :thumb:


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

I love the look of them both, my mum has a scirocco which is lovely to look at and drive (its the gt tdi 140bhp bluemotion) but visibility is atrocious and feels a bit enclose but suppose your tt might and maybe the reason could be for me coming from a larger car. As for the 1 series again lovely looking motor i just couldnt spend the money for in a way an old shape car.

Out of the 2 go for the scirocco r line, 170bhp if you can but the 140bhp is plenty for everyday car and is very smooth compared to my old octavia vrs which had the 170bhp in it with a lot of lag in comparison.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

VW Scirocco R Line,just looks 10x better than the Beamer IMO :thumb:


----------



## sheady82 (Jan 15, 2014)

being a complete vw nut i would have to say the rocco


----------



## Johnsy (Oct 20, 2013)

100% the 1'er, Rwd,50/50, proper drivers cars

Vags have naff interiors,


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

If you want looks then the VW or everything else the BMW.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

The BMW is a much better to drive,also,build quality is higher then vw.


----------



## MonkeyP (Jul 7, 2012)

BMW drives better than the VW, but the VW looks better than the BMW.

As you will be inside the car driving it most of the time i would say BMW as the VW car looks will age after a while but the drive will always be the same! :lol:


----------



## Mate (Nov 4, 2013)

BMW, Looks more sporty and ive always loved the inside of a BMW. Oozes class in my oppinion


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Shaun said:


> BMW as i have already had a Scirocco LOL.


:doublesho

And I was away to give the Scirocco the thums up as looks the part :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Gheezer said:


> Went with the VW but not in white. As an ex BMW tech I love the cars and the company is excellent however the recent years styling is not to my taste regardless of handling etc. Now with the new 4 series and 6 series 4 door they are tempting once again.


Yes I think they pushed brand loyalty to the limit for a while with the styling tbo, love my ne F31 M Sport best looking one in a while imho, I seen a lot of deserter's when styling went haywire around me mers and Audi snapped up a few, but they are all nearly back in a beemer, have to say I'm a lover of the C Class AMG styling though:argie:


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Derekh929 said:


> :doublesho
> 
> And I was away to give the Scirocco the thums up as looks the part :thumb:


Prefer it if the BMW wasnt rear wheel drive though, TBH i wouldn't have either but out of those options ...


----------



## electric_cooper (Feb 28, 2008)

The rear wheel drive issue does concern me but not sure whether it should or not and whether it is as bad in wet/snow as people make out (i.e. completely undriveable)


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

electric_cooper said:


> The rear wheel drive issue does concern me but not sure whether it should or not and whether it is as bad in wet/snow as people make out (i.e. completely undriveable)


No need to worry apart from 2 days a year and we can't be buying cars for just that or we would all have Good 4X4 winter tyres spreads cost of more expensive tyres but if you drive smooth and within your cars and your ability you will get by on that two days as well. I have driven up to the Scottish Mountains for year never had a problem all mostly rear drive from an e30 in the 80's Opel Manta GTE , just let people past that think there ability is better than the tyres grip provided , it's them that contacts the road and the most important bite, but then a lot of Front drive cars don't handle as good as weight distribution not split that great good weight on the wheels though, and offcourse before someone says steering with the driving wheels.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

electric_cooper said:


> The rear wheel drive issue does concern me but not sure whether it should or not and whether it is as bad in wet/snow as people make out (i.e. completely undriveable)


I COMPLETELY thought the same, as I have to drive UP a lane to get out of my driveway.

Snow tyres were the answer to my problems :thumb:


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

Get a 123d, my mrs has one & I have a 320d - it ****s all over mine performance wise & is a handsome little thing too!


----------



## electric_cooper (Feb 28, 2008)

So having a set of winter tyres gets round the winter conditions? Allied to driving sensibly which is par for the course :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

electric_cooper said:


> So having a set of winter tyres gets round the winter conditions? Allied to driving sensibly which is par for the course :thumb:


Good set of winters on RWD will go up past a FWD car on stard tyres even a Beemer on RWD winters will show the AWD with standard tyres a clean set of heals, the problem is not all drive within the cars ability


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

I chose the BMW - however I would really try and get a 123d if possible. It gets stonking reviews and will be a fantastic little car. I've only driven a 120d which was still superb, but the 2 turbos and 200bhp would entice me too much.

However I do prefer the looks of the Scirocco, especially in white with the panoramic roof as per your picture. They still drive very nicely and I had the 140bhp engine in my Passat CC and it was very torquey, perfectly adequate for daily driving.

I'm sure you'd be happy with either! :car:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Derekh929 said:


> Good set of winters on RWD will go up past a FWD car on stard tyres even a Beemer on RWD winters will show the AWD with standard tyres a clean set of heals, the problem is not all drive within the cars ability


Nail. On. Head. :thumb:

Winters should be compulsory in the UK like they are in most other European countries IMO.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Detailing World, the only car website in the world that sees RWD as a negative.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

BMW for me and I am not a fan of white cars if you don't mind me saying. there are far better colours out there which are better suited.:car:


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

I'd bet the BMW. It's a better car in that it will be better to drive. RWD is always the option I'd choose anyway though.

The Scirocco isn't bad, but it's a Golf in a frock.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Kerr said:


> Detailing World, the only car website in the world that sees RWD as a negative.


I can't have the Joys of rear wheel drive incase we get a day of snow in the year.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

roscopervis said:


> I'd bet the BMW. It's a better car in that it will be better to drive. RWD is always the option I'd choose anyway though.
> 
> The Scirocco isn't bad, but it's a Golf in a frock.


:lol::lol:

Golf in Frock , Brilliant

So please tell me what our Seat Ibiza is be honest:thumb:


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

Derekh929 said:


> :lol::lol:
> 
> Golf in Frock , Brilliant
> 
> So please tell me what our Seat Ibiza is be honest:thumb:


Polo in drag :lol:


----------



## electric_cooper (Feb 28, 2008)

Interesting vote and comments, slowly swaying towards the beamer


----------



## Gary_LB (Jan 4, 2014)

jay_bmw said:


> Polo in drag :lol:


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

jay_bmw said:


> Polo in drag :lol:


I did ask for it:thumb:


----------



## Rod (Sep 15, 2013)

I love VW (currently have an MK6 VW Golf GTI) and under all circunstances I would have said the Scirocco. BUT that BMW with 2 doors and the short trunk is just amazing. Go for it and if possible in white!


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

BMW all the way, the Scirocco is just a Golf in drag and they bore me.


----------



## majcas84 (Aug 24, 2012)

RWD every time. So, out of the two I'd go for the Beemer. 

I've just gone back to RWD after about 25 years of FWD. Can't believe it took me so long and I hope I never go back again.


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

Anyone worrying about BMW's in snow, on normal tyres they're terrible. However, put a set of winters on and you'll have an awesome time. You will get where you need to go no problem and have a ball doing it.


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

Derekh929 said:


> :lol::lol:
> 
> Golf in Frock , Brilliant
> 
> So please tell me what our Seat Ibiza is be honest:thumb:


The Ibiza is the Polo's ore athletic sister in my book.

The whole VAG range is so interchangeable, it's both genius and pretty boring really.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

roscopervis said:


> The Ibiza is the Polo's ore athletic sister in my book.
> 
> The whole VAG range is so interchangeable, it's both genius and pretty boring really.


Disclaimer im not condoning ROSCOPERVIS'S Comments re VAG Cars Being Pretty Boring:lol:

Know that i have entered into the DW VAG Fan Boy Club


----------

